# Silver Standard Breeders?? Calgary, AB under $1500?



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

hello, this is a double thread as i have posted in the wrong place oops..

i am looking for a sliver standard poodle breeder preferably near Calgary, AB. Would like to purchase a male puppy around 2017, I understand most quality breeders are charging over $1500 for a puppy.. i honestly cannot afford that my price range is $1000 - $1500.. i know to some that that may seem low.. but considering the cost of grooming, feeding, toys, crates ect... i feel that it is too much.. i have been looking around extensively and emailing some breeders but am yet to find the one..

If you know of any great breeders please let me know
Thank you


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I understand what you're saying Dina it is a lot of money, but that extra 500.00 may be very well spent to go through a good breeder. The only standards I've seen for less than 2000.00 are from those who don't do everything in their power to produce healthy pups. You may get lucky, but if not 500.00 goes nowhere at the vet office. Something to think about, but I do wish you luck with your search.


----------

